# AOL ActiveVirusShield changes



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

AOL's ActiveVirusShield, powered by Kaspersky, has now discontinued in favour of an alternative product.

ActiveVirusShield's replacement, McAfee Virus Scan Plus-Special Edition from AOL, comes as somewhat of a shock to the community. Why the change is currently unknown.

http://www.activevirusshield.com/antivirus/freeav/index.adp


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Bad move by AOL. Kaspersky is much better.


----------

